# LAN adapter missing in Hardware profile



## myslyn (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi. I have a HP Pavillion XH555 laptop that had to be repaired over the weekend. We had a .dll issue that could not be resolved without repairing with Win XP. When the laptop was reopened, and I checked for network connectivity, only the Wireless B notebook adapter showed in the Device Manager profile and I did have some malware on the computer, the Vundo malware virus to be exact. Anyway, I removed it and have been able to connect via the wireless but I cannot connect back to the home network that used to be set up prior to the XP repair.

I know that the LAN adapter HAS to physically be there; it was there before I had to fix the laptop but I don't know how to find it anymore. Any ideas, please? 

Thanks in advance for your help! ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd suggest checking the BIOS and seeing if it's disabled. The drivers may also be simply missing.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## myslyn (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry for the delay on replying to the msg. 

In the Device Manager, under Network adapters, there is only Wireless B Notebook Adapter #2 showing and it is not inactive. No Red X displayed. The only two devices I saw that had a yellow ! were Scramby Microphone and Scramby Output. Not sure why...:4-dontkno

When I went to do the ipconfig /all command here is what came up...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Brian & Lynn>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : schuck-c2aa8202
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-B Notebook Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-06-25-2E-EF-DB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 24, 2009 2:04:04 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 24, 2009 3:04:04 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Brian & Lynn>

thanks in advance for your help! :grin:

myslyn


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that IPCONFIG doesn't show any wired network hardware that is recognized by Windows. If the adapter is not disabled in the BIOS, it's missing or broken.


----------



## myslyn (Oct 18, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Well, that IPCONFIG doesn't show any wired network hardware that is recognized by Windows. If the adapter is not disabled in the BIOS, it's missing or broken.


Then, that would mean that I would need to re-install a new one for my laptop? I am just wanting to make sure that is the next step for this issue. I know it is not missing; I've never opened it except to install another hard drive. :1angel: 

Thanks again for your help and I'll wait for a response from you on the adapter issue.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, since the adapter is built-in to the MB, you'll probably need a PCMCIA adapter if it's truly dead.


----------

